
China’s Funding of U.S. Researchers Raises Red Flags - feelthepress
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-funding-of-u-s-researchers-raises-red-flags-11580428915
======
datashow
"When officials at the Texas A&M University System sought to determine how
much Chinese government funding its faculty members were receiving, they were
astounded at the results—more than 100 were involved with a Chinese talent-
recruitment program, even though only five had disclosed their participation."

